# CdS Flatshare



## Fourtwofour (Sep 18, 2008)

I would like to find someone nice to share an apartment with for the winter on the CdelSol. They can presently be in the UK or in Andalucia.

Want to go now, today, but suppose I will have to wait for replies. So that will be the weekend, still I have my bag packed and will sit waiting, so hurry up (no pressure - just get on with it). I'm lovely so don't worry about all that, but if you must get all suspicious and stuff here's all the detail.

Nice mature professional single guy from UK. Likes sitting by the sea and watching the waves eating olives, nights out in a warm bar with Roxy music, pretending to learn Castillian and getting nowhere, walking along the seafront from Benamadena to Torremolinos to have a drink in Carihuella and getting the train back for fun, getting the cheapest flights back home to the Harbour festival in Bristol for the weekend. Oh and having to go to London on three month Contract to earn some more money for the rent (Grrrr).

Eventually want to rebuild a falling down Finca by one of those Orange and Olive Grove lakes and views of the Sea and the bars and the train. Came close two years ago with a village house I had surveyed but the main wall was infilled with dirt! Put me off a bit. Even Bob the Builder couldn't have fixed it. Although now in finance, I was originally an engineer but I'm not piggin Brunel.

I'm good at everything (except posting ads, butterfly stroke, doing boring things, sitting at a desk, playing instruments with no usb plug, understanding women, calculus ... well most things anyway ). I can build anything (except mud walls), design businesses, find mussels, sail a big ship (well RYA dayskipper anyway), weld, ride a horse (bound to be easy), sell things, make a PC sing (not sure if they do that normally), redesign an enterprise SOA system, kick a penalty from anywhere on the 22 yd line, go to a Butlins 70's party weekend, talk for an hour without needing to stop to listen once (better cross that one out I think), I'm even Prince II qualified but I didn't get a palace etc etc

Still it's not about me, what do you want?

_"An apartment share in CdS"_, you say.

Good that's that sorted then.

Get your coat.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Can't help with your request but found your post most entertaining! 

Good luck!!


----------



## Fourtwofour (Sep 18, 2008)

*Story of ...*



Pasanada said:


> Can't help with your request but found your post most entertaining!
> 
> Good luck!!



But ... That still counts as a reply though. And from a legend amongst Expats. A Senior no less.

Off and running. 

(Just a NuB Wannabe)


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Fourtwofour said:


> But ... That still counts as a reply though. And from a legend amongst Expats. A Senior no less.
> 
> Off and running.
> 
> (Just a NuB Wannabe)


A legend in my own mind more like!! 

Never listen to rumours......nasty little things!


----------

